# Mud minnows



## smittyg (Jan 17, 2009)

does anyone know where I can catch some mud minnows? i know I can buy them at Tybee b& t.but i think it might be fun to catch some next time I'm down:fishing::beer:opcorn:


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

*Mud Minnows*

On the way to Tybee after you cross Bull River, on the left will be the dirt parking lot where every one rides their bikes, there is a small salt pond that fills as the tide moves, from there down to Tybee, any small creek or salt pond you come across, drop your Minnow trap in it with some hod dogs/dog food and give it about 15 minutes.....youll be suprised


----------



## smittyg (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm assuming that you are talking about the areas that have the grass and stuff growing.Are there any fish worth catching in those spots?if I catch any minnows how long will the salt water in my bucket last?will I be able to change the water out with fresh freshwater?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Nope just mudminnows mostly in those spots. That first spot on the left after you come over Bull River was exactly what I was going to mention but Kevin beat me to it. The left side of that little bike bridge at low tide is pretty good, even better if you have a small diameter cast net.

As for the water, don't change it out. Mudminnows can live for days in the same water, as long as it's brackish and cool.


----------



## smittyg (Jan 17, 2009)

I was told that it wasn't a good place to fish, but I had to ask again to prove it to my fishing partner.He seems to think that it's a REALLY good spot.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The little spot next to the bike trail entrance doesn't have anything worthwhile in it other than bait. It's too shallow for most fish at low tide. If you go over to the river itself, then yes, you have a shot at trout, reds and flounder.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry about stepping on your toes Eman .......but ya know ya did show me most of my spots.....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Wait, I did didn't I?

Then again, around Savannah, there's just soooooo many holes and secret spots, you could spend 5 lifetimes figuring all of them out.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

theres about 3 ways to catch mud minnows. cast net, trap, and fishing for them. 
usign a minnow trap(bait it with anything, chum, pet food, ded pinifsh,ded mullet, whatever logical), place it is about 1 to 3 foot of water(any deeper is somewhat useless, if u want mainly mud minnows, not pinfish). wait at least 30 minutes. crabbign is a great activity to do while waiting for minnows to get trapped.
to fish for mud minnows(kids will enjoy this), find the smallest hooks u can find(8 will do but 10 or 12 is better). hook a piece of bait of any type(a split shot and a baited hook attached to a line is all that is needed)


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

If you want them fast. Get a fresh Blue Crab lay it on the ground give it a stomp to smash,place into trap let sit in water wait 2 to 5 min. Go fishing.
I have had Mud Minnows live in the bait tank on my boat for over a week. They are one hardy bait.:fishing::beer:


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

I used to live in the area and the easiest place i found to catch them was at murrels inlet. I have always used a cast net with small mesh.. if you have a bucket just put them in there and buy a cheap air pump and they will be fine for a while.. anywhere there is shallow water along the inlets are usually good spots..


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

u dont even need an air pump, just keep them in cool water.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Mud Minnows*

hey Mullet Madness

going down to that area in May where in Murrells inlet is a good
spot to get them mud minnows ???? cast net method best ?

Thank Ya


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

There is an oyster landing off of 17.. It's kind of hard to see but there is a dirt road that takes you right back to the inlet and i think there might be a small sign for it.. if you look on google earth and look for huntington marsh-oyster landing you can see it.. look right in the shallows off the inlet they are usually there.. if they are scarce try anywhere by a bridge where you can get down by the inlet in the shallows.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Got It*

I used Google Earth and see the Marsh pretty good, now
in May I look for the dirt road and give it a shot.

Thank you for your help Pal........well appreciated:fishing:


----------



## smittyg (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks for the replys


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Trout MAn said:


> On the way to Tybee after you cross Bull River, on the left will be the dirt parking lot where every one rides their bikes, there is a small salt pond that fills as the tide moves, from there down to Tybee, any small creek or salt pond you come across, drop your Minnow trap in it with some hod dogs/dog food and give it about 15 minutes.....youll be suprised


----------



## speechless33759 (Mar 9, 2009)

For mud minnows, can you pretty much place your trap anywhere in the surf or does it have to be marshy brackish water?


----------

